# Up for a challenge?



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok, let me start this off by saying while I've years of experience with computers, I've never actually learned much about the components of them. Sucks on my part.

Now, I graduate in a month, and I was discussing receiving money so I could buy parts for a homemade computer verses buying one way overprice. I'll need one for both gaming and image editing programs because I'll be going to college for graphic design.

What I'd like is for it to be able to run games such as World of Warcraft, League of Legends, and maybe even something as intense as Aion at a decent setting. I've always had to play games on the lowest settings possible, so it doesn't really bother me all that much. I've been using an HP Presario CQ62 Laptop and a cheap eMachine desktop(also integrated graphics card) for the longest, so do your worst. 

My budget will probably be around $400 if I subtract the money for purchasing an OS. 

I've read through the forums and I've seen so many different builds and I'm just at a loss, I think I'd like one that I could possibly upgrade in the future, if possible.

I have:
17" Monitor
Keyboard/Mouse

Please help, and let me know if you need any other information.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 16, 2012)

Where are you located, Cordero? That would help a lot with pricing, shipping and deals.
Also, Welcome to TPU


----------



## scope54 (Apr 16, 2012)

so far:
ASUS CM1740-US-2AF Desktop PC A6-Series APU A6-362...


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm located in Northern Florida, United States.

Thanks, I've been trolling for a while, figured I'd subscribe.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

scope54 said:


> so far:
> ASUS CM1740-US-2AF Desktop PC A6-Series APU A6-362...



I thought Quad-core processors were a lot more expensive?

And it also has an integrated wireless chip?
I thought those were only for laptops. o.o


----------



## scope54 (Apr 16, 2012)

well so far my thought process is, getting anything great is hard at 400, so im looking at pre-buyilts with the OS so depending on how much you factored out of your budget for the OS you can get some better. So i look around some more in the 400 to 500 range and also found:

DELL Inspiron i620-1298BK Desktop PC Intel Core i3...
live with the integrated for a while until you save up $100 for something better.
*Here is the Dell $50 cheaper at amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WYVGC4/?tag=tec06d-20

lenovo IdeaCentre H420 (77525HU) Desktop PC Intel ...
same thing, live with intel integrated but get a great low end cpu

and to answer your question, that one has a meh CPU but a decent integrated gpu. the two that i linked have great cpu's but bleh integrated.

so now to see if I can find parts to build one under $400.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

scope54 said:


> well so far my thought process is, getting anything great is hard at 400, so im looking at pre-buyilts with the OS so depending on how much you factored out of your budget for the OS you can get some better. So i look around some more in the 400 to 500 range and also found:
> 
> DELL Inspiron i620-1298BK Desktop PC Intel Core i3...
> live with the integrated for a while until you save up $100 for something better.
> ...



Ah, yes, I understand that. In that case I figure I'd be better off with the ASUS CM1740-US-2AF since it does have the OS and a semi-decent(?) graphics card.

I've had a few friends who have bought Dells and I don't think they've been satisfied with them, but I wouldn't know personally.

For the build I factored out 100 for the OS, and probably less if I settled for WinXP.

EDIT: I realized they all have integrated graphics. :c


----------



## Kreij (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't settle for WinXP. Get Windows 7

You can get halfway decent prebuilts (Dell, HP, etc), but many times they use proprietary components and severely limit your upgrade potential in the future. Do your homework and make sure you know all the spec if you buy a prebuilt.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Don't settle for WinXP. Get Windows 7



Eh, I use Windows 7 now, and I do love it, but it seems a little more intensive on graphics and there have been a few older games that it hasn't had much backwards compatibility with. :/


----------



## scope54 (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is another AMD one, but again meh CPU
CyberpowerPC Gamer Ultra 2120 Desktop PC A6-Series...
IMO if you can't wait for the good graphics card then go with this one over the ASUS, comes with more stuff.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

scope54 said:


> Here is another AMD one, but again meh CPU
> CyberpowerPC Gamer Ultra 2120 Desktop PC A6-Series...
> IMO if you can't wait for the good graphics card then go with this one over the ASUS, comes with more stuff.



I've dealt with two Radeon integrated graphics cards so far, so buying a different computer with the same integrated chip would perform the same wouldn't it?

My laptop specs are:

Hp Presario CQ62 Notebook
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron 2.20 GHZ
RAM: 2 G
Hard drive: 250 G
Video: Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family (sigh. -__-)

I could probably scrounge another 100 dollars up for a graphics card. After all, it is a graduation present. How would that impact the build?


----------



## AnomalouS (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> I could probably scrounge another 100 dollars up for a graphics card. After all, it is a graduation present. How would that impact the build?



Greatly.  If you shop around I am sure you could find a decent used card.


----------



## scope54 (Apr 16, 2012)

ok so my recommendation, if you can get the other $100 is:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WYVGC4/?tag=tec06d-20

and this:
PowerColor AX6790 1GBD5-DH Radeon HD 6790 1GB 256-...

and this because the dell doesnt look like it even has an extra connectors from the powersupply and it's shitty
SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 1...

total: around $635.96


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 16, 2012)

SAMSUNG 22X DVD Burner 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+...
NZXT Source 210 S210-001 Black “Aluminum Bru...
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD2500AAKX 250GB 7200 ...
ASRock 970 EXTREME3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3....
XFX HD-677X-ZNLC Radeon HD 6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 ...
SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 1...
SAMSUNG 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600...
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz So...
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Oper...
TOTAL 640.75 SHIPPED (to me at least) a bit over budget it but its buildt to last 
specs
AMD Phenom II X4 BE
4GB DDR3 1600
250GB Hard drive
AMD 6770 1GB GPU
Windows 7 Home Premium x64 (lawl)
520WAT PSU Crossfire ready
`free dirt 3 game
this rig should EAT pretty much anything you are planing on throwing at it and maby somethings you arent planing on throwing at it :>
and for the love of hardware don't buy some overpriced OEM system
spend the extra money and do it right because you don't wanna be kicking your self later >_> when you try and do something and it chokes


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2012)

To learn on id spend way cheaply on a machine and tear it apart and put it back together and make it work even. Then build a machine you want to keep



Cordero said:


> Ok, let me start this off by saying while I've years of experience with computers, I've never actually learned much about the components of them. Sucks on my part.
> 
> Now, I graduate in a month, and I was discussing receiving money so I could buy parts for a homemade computer verses buying one way overprice. I'll need one for both gaming and image editing programs because I'll be going to college for graphic design.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

Would it be better to buy two sticks of 2GB ram or one 4GB so I have more space for expanding later on?


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> Would it be better to buy two sticks of 2GB ram or one 4GB so I have more space for expanding later on?



personally the less sticks the better if you are considering some overclocking down the road 
but if you go with one stick you don't get dual channel mode and thats slower'ish


----------



## scope54 (Apr 16, 2012)

Soo, imo with mine you get a better CPU, a slightly better graphics card, same PSU, more hard drive space, and more RAM, for $5 less


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 16, 2012)

scope54 said:


> Soo, imo with mine you get a better CPU, a slightly better graphics card, same PSU, more hard drive space, and more RAM, for $5 less


Last I checked a Phenom II x4 was faster then a core i3  >_>


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

scope54 said:


> Soo, imo with mine you get a better CPU, a slightly better graphics card, same PSU, more hard drive space, and more RAM, for $5 less



You mean between you and the one suggested by OneMoar?

I'm so torn. I know I'll have decide between one but it's so overwhelming.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Just a thought but I'd recommend buying something that you can hackintosh.   You did say graphic design didn't you? 

You don't want to be the only freshman that looks like this guy, do you?






Also, the artist's boxes we have at work have 64GB of RAM.  'nuff said.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> Last I checked a Phenom II x4 was faster then a core i3  >_>



In a heavy multi-threading environment yes, in gaming no not by a longshot.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 16, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> In a heavy multi-threading environment yes, in gaming no not by a longshot.



I dispute that claim not paired with a 6790 or 6770 anyway also the AMD setup has a better upgrade path for example he could upgrade to Pile-driver later  where as the prepackaged dell has a crappy OEM motherboard with a locked down bios  and probably isnt even upgradeble to a 2500k god knows if you can even get a slandered ATX psu in there anyway 
and for what he is planing on doing 4GB vrs 6GB there is not gonna be a difference anyway


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Just a thought but I'd recommend buying something that you can hackintosh.   You did say graphic design didn't you?
> 
> You don't want to be the only freshman that looks like this guy, do you?
> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5402/hodgman.jpg
> ...



I'm really only interested in running Windows unless I buy an Apple Laptop somewhere down the line..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> I dispute that claim not paired with a 6790 or 6770 anyway also the AMD setup has a better upgrade path for example he could upgrade to Pile-driver later  where as the prepackaged dell has a crappy OEM motherboard with a locked down bios  and probably isnt even upgradeble to a 2500k
> and for what he is planing on doing 4GB vrs 6GB there is not gonna be a difference anyway



In the OP's case, if building around the i3 instead of going prebuilt it would be more worth it.

**Sorry was editing my above post to include this information


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> personally the less sticks the better if you are considering some overclocking down the road
> but if you go with one stick you don't get dual channel mode and thats slower'ish



Overclocking is dangerous for the parts, isn't it? Wouldn't I need to upgrade with even more fans? I'd opt not to.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 16, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> In the OP's case, if building around the i3 instead of going prebuilt it would be more worth it.
> 
> **Sorry was editing my above post to include this information


agree but meh real men use real cores ... the core i3 might have the edge in per clock performance but it lacks 2 physical cores its a toss up that depends on the gpu its paired with and what game its running 
IE battle field 3 HATES HT
Wow is CPU bound tho but it also is threaded fore upwards of 8 cores so I would suspect the Phenom II would trouce it there


----------



## scope54 (Apr 16, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> Wow is CPU bound tho but it also is threaded fore upwards of 8 cores so I would suspect the Phenom II would *trounce* it there



I dont know about trounce:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/...core-i7-2600k-i5-2500k-core-i3-2100-tested/20

look for the WoW portion, about mid page. That is also with the 2100, the 2120 is 200mhz faster, and the 965 is 100mhz slower than the 970 they used.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

@OneMoar
Hey just giving some options here man.  At the pricepoint the OP is looking at no matter what he won't get superstellar ultra visuals in BF3 anyways.

CPU/Mobo - $220
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
Memory: $20
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157230
HDD: $105
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164220
PSU: $50
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132481
RaidMax Viper: $50
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136261
GTX465: $110
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164246
DVD Burner: $20
Pioneer CD/DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 12X DVD+R DL 24X D...
Windows 7: -$99
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Oper...

The above comes out to $675

Now another option:
CPU/MOBO
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
DVD Burner: $20
Pioneer CD/DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 12X DVD+R DL 24X D...
Windows 7: -$99
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Oper...
HD6670: -$75 (This would crossfire with the IGP to allow the gaming portion)
XFX HD-667X-ZNFQ Radeon HD 6670 1GB 128-bit DDR3 P...
EDIT: *HD5750: $90 
XFX HD-575X-ZNFR Radeon HD 5750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 ...*
Memory: $20
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157230
HDD: $105
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164220
RaidMax Viper: $50
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136261

Total with some shipping and rebates is $555.


----------



## scope54 (Apr 16, 2012)

revised, with a new gpu:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WYVGC4/?tag=tec06d-20

and this:
GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI Radeon HD 7750 1GB 128-bit ...

and this because the dell doesnt look like it even has an extra connectors from the powersupply and it's shitty
SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 1...

total: around $616.74

changed the gpu because the 2 cheap 6790's had REALLY bad reviews, and the 7750 is neck and neck with the 5770/6770 in most games.So new gpu with less noise and low power use and high oc ability.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> Overclocking is dangerous for the parts, isn't it? Wouldn't I need to upgrade with even more fans? I'd opt not to.



Since you are new to the computing Builders scene I wouldnt overclock. AMD Phenom II X2 BE 555 Unlocked to B55/955 Is Fast enough stock in bootup, shut down, program open and close when combined with a 970 Motherboard and Windows 764bit


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

scope54 said:


> revised, with a new gpu:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WYVGC4/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> and this:
> ...



So you're saying I should purchase the computer and just replace those two parts? 

I've actually been looking at some cases. Would it be possible to transfer the parts if say, I did purchase the RaidMax Viper or Silverstone Temjin TJ04-E? I know it's mainly an aesthetic thing, but they're so pretty. 

How would this setup run WoW?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> Would it be possible to transfer the parts if say, I did purchase the RaidMax Viper or Silverstone Temjin TJ04-E?



The only possible issue that would arise is that if the prebuilts motherboard has a proprietary connector for it's front panel(power on/reset/mic/speaker).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 16, 2012)

scope54 said:


> I dont know about trounce:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/...core-i7-2600k-i5-2500k-core-i3-2100-tested/20
> 
> look for the WoW portion, about mid page. That is also with the 2100, the 2120 is 200mhz faster, and the 965 is 100mhz slower than the 970 they used.



The I3-2100 beat the AMD CPU's in almost every gaming benchmark. The only CPU to come close was Phenom II 970


----------



## scope54 (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> So you're saying I should purchase the computer and just replace those two parts?
> 
> I've actually been looking at some cases. Would it be possible to transfer the parts if say, I did purchase the RaidMax Viper or Silverstone Temjin TJ04-E? I know it's mainly an aesthetic thing, but they're so pretty.
> 
> How would this setup run WoW?



I'm guessing settings on high to ultra, maybe an effect or 2 at medium, and yea i think this is the easiest path in terms of getting a fast comp for a good price.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> The only possible issue that would arise is that if the prebuilts motherboard has a proprietary connector for it's front panel(power on/reset/mic/speaker).



Ah, well I do know that as I get more income, I was looking to expand and that means there'd be a possibility of me having to buy a completely new motherboard just to fit any other case I might purchase. :c


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

scope54 said:


> I'm guessing settings on high to ultra, maybe an effect or 2 at medium, and yea i think this is the easiest path in terms of getting a fast comp for a good price.



And still be able to maintain a minimum 20fps? I get around 22fps constantly on League of Legends using this notebook.

Then again, anything would probably be better.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 16, 2012)

Do you plan on OCing?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> Ah, well I do know that as I get more income, I was looking to expand and that means there'd be a possibility of me having to buy a completely new motherboard just to fit any other case I might purchase. :c





Cordero said:


> And still be able to maintain a minimum 20fps? I get around 22fps constantly on League of Legends using this notebook.
> 
> Then again, anything would probably be better.





brandonwh64 said:


> Do you plan on OCing?



Yup. Nearly all the dedicated cards in your ~100 range would stomp that number to the ground. Again, the i3 21xx chips don't necessarily need overclocking. Now if you were looking at raising your budget to say a max of $700, then I would say pickup a z68/i5 2400 combo with a dedicated card, scope's suggestion of the 7750 is PERFECT.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yup. Nearly all the dedicated cards in your ~100 range would stomp that number to the ground. Again, the i3 21xx chips don't necessarily need overclocking. Now if you were looking at raising your budget to say a max of $700, then I would say pickup a z68/i5 2400 combo with a dedicated card, scope's suggestion of the 7750 is PERFECT.



I'm so lost right now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> I'm so lost right now.



Please explain where I lost you at. 



scope54 said:


> and this:
> GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI Radeon HD 7750 1GB 128-bit ...



And an Intel i5 2400 combo
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Please explain where I lost you at.



The second post in the thread.

You guys know so much and are just referring to everything, and I'm following along as best I can and reading the reviews for the products.

I've seen two viable builds where I buy all of the parts separately, one where I buy a rig and then replace two parts, and according to you all they're all well made and I"m going to have trouble deciding on one.

For the time being, I'm upping the budget to 600$.


----------



## scope54 (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> Ah, well I do know that as I get more income, I was looking to expand and that means there'd be a possibility of me having to buy a completely new motherboard just to fit any other case I might purchase. :c



looking at the dell, the motherboard does look standard from the newegg pic so migrating parts shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

OK here. This may help you:
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/CPU/2

On the charts if you choose to compare 2 products, you will see mainly the upper half being for "all-around multitasking" and the bottom half are "gaming" benchmarks.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> The second post in the thread.
> 
> You guys know so much and are just referring to everything, and I'm following along as best I can and reading the reviews for the products.
> 
> ...



There's a lot of opinions here so just take some time to look things over and ask lots of questions....

Concentrate on the first most important question for yourself:
Do I feel comfortable building my own PC or do I want to buy something that is OK now but upgradeable?

Answer that one and all of the folks here will be able to help you accordingly


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2012)

DIY PC Combos, Entry Level / Mainstream


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> There's a lot of opinions here so just take some time to look things over and ask lots of questions....
> 
> Concentrate on the first most important question for yourself:
> Do I feel comfortable building my own PC or do I want to buy something that is OK now but upgradeable?
> ...



Oh I'm fine with building my own, I'll be viewing multiple guides and receiving help from friends during the installation process. It's just that my vast amounts of computer knowledge are limited to software, and I've had no experience with hardware, so I can't really follow along well on the spec discussion. If left to fend for myself I'd probably end up back with a desktop similar to the one we purchased in 01 that had what, 250mb of ram, if that? I'm sure the integrated card on this laptop is godly compared to that. lol

I'll just have to take you guys' word for it, I suppose.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> Oh I'm fine with building my own, I'll be viewing multiple guides and receiving help from friends during the installation process. It's just that my vast amounts of computer knowledge are limited to software, and I've had no experience with hardware, so I can't really follow along well on the spec discussion. If left to fend for myself I'd probably end up back with a desktop similar to the one we purchased in 01 that had what, 250mb of ram, if that? I'm sure the integrated card on this laptop is godly compared to that. lol
> 
> I'll just have to take you guys' word for it, I suppose.



id recommend atleast 600 bux for your budget


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> id recommend atleast 600 bux for your budget



Yeah I said I'd increase it to 600.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> Oh I'm fine with building my own, I'll be viewing multiple guides and receiving help from friends during the installation process. It's just that my vast amounts of computer knowledge are limited to software, and I've had no experience with hardware, so I can't really follow along well on the spec discussion. If left to fend for myself I'd probably end up back with a desktop similar to the one we purchased in 01 that had what, 250mb of ram, if that? I'm sure the integrated card on this laptop is godly compared to that. lol
> 
> I'll just have to take you guys' word for it, I suppose.



OK- just like any construction, you need to start with a good foundation. To build a reliable PC you need a good power supply and the 520watt seasonic will fill that requirement (1). Windows is needed (2) and you will want to have something you like to look at- case(3) So...

(1)- Seasonic 520w PSU- $59.99 SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 1...
(2)- Windows 7 64bit- $99 Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Oper...
subtotal- $158.99
Now let us know what case you are liking


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> OK- just like any construction, you need to start with a good foundation. To build a reliable PC you need a good power supply and the 520watt seasonic will fill that requirement (1). Windows is needed (2) and you will want to have something you like to look at- case(3) So...
> 
> (1)- Seasonic 520w PSU- $59.99
> (2)- Windows 7 64bit- $99
> ...



The Silverstone Temjin TJ04-E is beautiful but I think it is kind of a pricey overkill. I'm really fine with any case as long as it's sleek looking.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's something just as nice
Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and blac...

NZXT Phantom 410 CA-PH410-B1 Black Steel / Plastic...

NZXT Crafted Series Tempest 410 Elite Black Steel ...

ZALMAN Z9 Plus Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower...

There are a few others but wont bog you down with alot of choices. Really you should get in contact with sneekypeet, he's got ALOT of good stuff.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2012)

check this out

edit- bummer no OS included


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's something just as nice
> Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and blac...
> 
> NZXT Phantom 410 CA-PH410-B1 Black Steel / Plastic...
> ...



I'm digging the Corsair Carbide Series 400R but I guess I'm just gonna stick with like a $30-$40 case.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> The Silverstone Temjin TJ04-E is beautiful but I think it is kind of a pricey overkill. I'm really fine with any case as long as it's sleek looking.



OK let's add it in- Silverstone has great products and even though it's expensive you won't regret buying one (I have an FT-01B Fortress )
(1)- Seasonic 520w PSU- $59.99
(2)- Windows 7 64bit- $99
(3)- TJ-04E case- $149.99
Subtotal- $308.98

This leaves about $300 in your budget which may be enough for:
A- an AMD A series setup (board and chip), DVD drive, 2x2GB ram, refurbished hard drive
B- a used setup here on TPU (board, chip, ram), DVD drive (new), refurbished hard drive

or
C- Going for a cheaper case like a NZXT Source 210 Elite ($49.99) will give you a budget of about $400 for the rest of your setup

Look over your choices and let us know which way you think you want to go....


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> OK let's add it in- Silverstone has great products and even though it's expensive you won't regret buying one (I have an FT-01B Fortress )
> (1)- Seasonic 520w PSU- $59.99
> (2)- Windows 7 64bit- $99
> (3)- TJ-04E case- $149.99
> ...



I actually like the NZXT case a lot better. It's simple and plain looking, not too loud. So that leaves me with about $400 for a videocard and processor?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> I actually like the NZXT case a lot better. It's simple and plain looking, not too loud



Here yah go!
APEVIA X-DREAMER3-PK Pink Metal ATX Mid Tower Comp...

J/K, Yeah couldn't agree with you more. Very very nice case for price per features.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here yah go!
> APEVIA X-DREAMER3-PK Pink Metal ATX Mid Tower Comp...
> 
> J/K, Yeah couldn't agree with you more. Very very nice case for price per features.



Go to hell. 

Edit: APEVIA X-Gear ATXB5KLW-GN Green Steel ATX Mid Towe...
lol


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> I actually like the NZXT case a lot better. It's simple and plain looking, not too loud. So that leaves me with about $400 for a videocard and processor?



Wise choice!  I have one of these as well and it's a nice starter case for the money....
*note- click the Twin Cruncher link in my sig if you want to see it with some parts in it 

Ok let update! 
(1)- Seasonic 520w PSU- $59.99
(2)- Windows 7 64bit- $99
(3)- NZXT Source 210 Elite- $49.99
Subtotal- $208.98

This leaves about $400 in your budget here's your parts list:
- Motherboard, CPU, and 2x2GB ram*
*options include... AMD A series board and CPU, AMD AM3+ board w/AM3 CPU, Intel board and CPU (AMD A series has very good integrated graphics)
- Hard drive (7,200 rpm SATA)
- DVD RW drive (about $20)
- Graphics card (option)

OK folks lets see some options for the above for our new member! 




JrRacinFan said:


> Here yah go!
> APEVIA X-DREAMER3-PK Pink Metal ATX Mid Tower Comp...
> 
> J/K, Yeah couldn't agree with you more. Very very nice case for price per features.



 I'm sure by now you've realized you found where all of the nuts go when online!!
@jr- you couldn't find him a Hello Kitty case!


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

> Wise choice!  I have one of these as well and it's a nice starter case for the money....
> *note- click the Twin Cruncher link in my sig if you want to see it with some parts in it
> 
> Ok let update!
> ...



Everywhere I've looked they've said to avoid another integrated graphics card at all costs.. so I'd be willing to try to go a little less on the others in order to have a somewhat decent quality one.

It also seems that the harddrives have had an inflation in price so I'll probably be paying around 70-90 dollars for 250GB won't I?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

Again check out the 2tb I linked and the 7750 scope linked


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

To add on to the PSU, case, and Windows 7....

Here's an AMD AM3+ combo that includes an HD6850 graphics card for just over $400



Spoiler:  AMD AM3+ combo


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is what I would do if I needed an entry level gaming build


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

Needs OS also B.

Guys can you provide links instead of screenie.


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is what I would do if I needed an entry level gaming build
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120416/Newbuild.png



Good combo:

but...the CX430 only has 1 PCIE connector doesn't the 560 need 2? and he still needs an OS (will probably add about $120 to the cost to up the PSU and add an OS)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> Good combo:
> 
> but...the CX430 only has 1 PCIE connector doesn't the 560 need 2? and he still needs an OS (will probably add about $120 to the cost to up the PSU and add an OS)



I think it has two IIRC

Also he can run MINT linux until he can afford Windows 7 X64.

*Edit*

Just checked, it has one WTF! The the CX500 would be the one to get


----------



## Cordero (Apr 16, 2012)

Norton said:


> To add on to the PSU, case, and Windows 7....
> 
> Here's an AMD AM3+ combo that includes an HD6850 graphics card for just over $400
> 
> ...



So this is about as good as it'll get?


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2012)

Cordero said:


> So this is about as good as it'll get?



This combo and brandon's are both pretty good- the one I proposed is a little weaker but within your budget, has a good graphics card and is expandable (motherboard covers all AM3 and AM3+ CPU's that are currently available)..

Your free to pick and choose from the many options you have seen here or see if any other suggestions pop up for you. You said you have about a month so you have plenty of time to make up your mind.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2012)

22-136
AMD Athlon II X4 645 Propus 3.1GHz Socket AM3 95W ...

Basing off your build Norton you could possibly substitute.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> 22-136
> AMD Athlon II X4 645 Propus 3.1GHz Socket AM3 95W ...
> 
> Basing off your build Norton you could possibly substitute.



Good option for the extra $20 or so. We'll need to hunt him down a cooler (OEM chip). I have at least 4 stock ones so no problem giving one up if he goes this route.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 17, 2012)

Check out the HDD combo comes with a cooler

Sorry link was broken
Refurbished: Western Digital Caviar Blue RFHWD3200...

Edit
Cooler fail. I'm done doing cell phone posting when I can't check exactly what I post


----------



## nleksan (Apr 17, 2012)

I have been considering putting together a budget "gaming/media" pc while I wait to build my dream machine in a couple months (after the 3770K has some legs under it, the Z77 Maximus V Extreme-Z is out, and the full family of Kepler is available which hopefully includes a 4GB GTX680/GTX685/GTX680Ti; then decide to go with Z77 or X79...). 

This has only been a recent idea, but I have been paying attention to the Sale section of TPU forums as well as a few other sites', Newegg, and of course Craigslist... I am currently considering the following:
- AMD Phenom II X4 960T ($60 from friend - 6 cores @ 4.8Ghz 68*C) 
- Cooler Master Hyper212+ Evo ($20NIB local) 
- ASUS Sabertooth 990FX Motherboard ($90 local) 
- 4x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3-1600 ($60) 
- 2x EVGA GTX285 SC's ($100 for both) *locally; is that a good price? 
- Corsair 500R Case ($80) 
- OCZ TZ750 750W Full-Modular PSU ($55) 
- 320GB Hitachi 7200rpm/32MB Cache SATA2 HDD (already own) 
- 2x 80GB Samsung 7200rpm/16MB Cache E-IDE HDDs (already own) 
- 120GB Western Digital Caviar 7200rpm/8MB Cache IDE HDD (already own) 
- Lite-On DVD/CD Burner 2MB Cache IDE (already own) 
- Samsung DVD Reader/CD Burner 1MB Cache IDE (already own) 
- 6x140mm + 2x120mm + 2x80mm + 1x40mm fans (case/cpu/behind-HDDs/chipset) 

Seems like a lot of computer for relatively little money, but I don't know anything about the video cards... Not familiar with the generation at all. Any help? Guy is throwing in a second extra-length SLI Bridge alongside the 2way and 3way bridges that come with them. 
I have the option to purchase, for $280 total, the 2 cards, plus a fully-adjustable triple monitor mount (holds up to 27" monitors) and 3x Dell 20" monitors (each is 1680x1050, 0.6" side bezels). Seems like a hell of a price for a plug-and-play triple monitor setup! But I do prefer to use 1x27" monitor, or 2x24" at the most, but I imagine gaming could be crazy on that setup (assuming that those cards can support it). 


Anyway, I would suggest checking craigslist and watching for a week... I have gotten some good deals on stuff that didn't sell for a week or so, such as a 2TB RAID NAS (4x1TB RAID10 WD RE3 HDDs in the enclosure) that I flipped for a nice profit after formatting the drives. 
Just today I came across a NVidia 8800GT 512MB for $10 which would make a great PhysX card I would imagine. 
Keep your eyes wide and your patience up


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 17, 2012)

The Dell 620 or 620s with a Core i3-2120 can routinely be purchased for under $400 from the Dell Outlet and comes with Win 7.  They might be refurbs...but they come looking new.

LC


----------



## techguy31 (Apr 17, 2012)

If you are looking for a case that is bang for your buck.  This one --->APEX PC-389-C Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer C... is probably the best.  I have it, and the only con I have with the case is that there is not enough ventillation.  Otherwise, the case is magnificent.  I could easily fit a 7950 in that case.  Apart from the color scheme of the case that Jr. recommended, that case would actually be a great bang for your buck.  Just paint it all black, and it won't look so tacky.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2012)

From your remark, several have done benchmarks and it takes a FX4100 to be at 4.5+ to match a Phenom 2 X4 955 @4 GHz a 980 beats up on the FX4100-8150 



nleksan said:


> I have been considering putting together a budget "gaming/media" pc while I wait to build my dream machine in a couple months (after the 3770K has some legs under it, the Z77 Maximus V Extreme-Z is out, and the full family of Kepler is available which hopefully includes a 4GB GTX680/GTX685/GTX680Ti; then decide to go with Z77 or X79...).
> 
> This has only been a recent idea, but I have been paying attention to the Sale section of TPU forums as well as a few other sites', Newegg, and of course Craigslist... I am currently considering the following:
> - AMD Phenom II X4 960T ($60 from friend - 6 cores @ 4.8Ghz 68*C)
> ...


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, I think I've decided on:

OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Oper...

Power Supply: SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 1...

Case: NZXT Source 210 Elite Black Steel with painted int...

Optical drive: LITE-ON 24X DVD Writer - Bulk - 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+R...

Hard drive: Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 ...

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-880GM-D2H (REV. 3.1) AM3+ AMD 880G HDM...

Processor: AMD Athlon II X3 450 Rana 3.2GHz Socket AM3 95W Tr...

Video card: HIS H685FN1GD Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI...

RAM: ADATA 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Whats the Price of it all. that should leave room for future upgrades such as faster memory and larger capacity (Warning Win 7 Home Premium supports 16GB Max) Faster CPU when u deem you need it and plus video cards etc. the video card is obviously faster than my bros machine.

Course if it met your budget then thats what matters n good on ya dude



Cordero said:


> Ok, I think I've decided on:
> 
> OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Oper...
> 
> ...


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2012)

Good starter combo- with the case and PSU you chose you can always upgrade the board, CPU, and video cards to match your needs.

That board supports a lot of CPU's, including FX 8-core and Phenom II 6-core and may even support the new Piledriver chips coming out later this year.

and it's within your budget.... mostly 

The only add-on to consider would be a better CPU cooler but you don't need one ATM. Set aside at least $40-50 for a decent cooler and when you're ready you can start a thread looking for recommendations on one.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

Im bored ill throw my hat in and do a build on newegg


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Whats the Price of it all. that should leave room for future upgrades such as faster memory and larger capacity (Warning Win 7 Home Premium supports 16GB Max) Faster CPU when u deem you need it and plus video cards etc. the video card is obviously faster than my bros machine.
> 
> Course if it met your budget then thats what matters n good on ya dude



I think it adds up to around 650ish


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Im bored ill throw my hat in and do a build on newegg


And whats that going to consist of?


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 19, 2012)

A x3 rana is a bit on the slow side


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> A x3 rana is a bit on the slow side



Isn't it good for the price range, though?


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 19, 2012)

Cordero said:


> Isn't it good for the price range, though?



you can do a lot better in that price bracket
AMD FX-4100 Zambezi 3.6GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) Socket A...
25 dollars more and should be almost 30% faster


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2012)

Cordero said:


> Isn't it good for the price range, though?



It's a good price but a bit of a sacrifice to stay within budget. It will still do fine for daily tasks- office, web, etc... the 6850 will make up the difference for gaming and such.

and based on what you've been using, this will feel like a Corvette


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

AMD A8 3850 Quadcore APU 
ASUS F1A55-M LX mobo
Cooler Master GX 450W PSU
Cooler Master Elite 311 RC
Lite-on DVD burner
Hitachi 500GB HDD
Sapphire 6670 (crossfire with the 6550D which is ON the CPU aka Hybrid Crossfire)
Pareema 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1333MHz
Windows 7 64Bit Home Premium



CPU + MOBO
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
CASE + PSU
Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
RAM
Pareema 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333...
OS
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Oper...
HDD
HITACHI HDS721050CLA362 (0F10381) 500GB 7200 RPM 1...
DVD Burner
LITE-ON DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X ...
GPU
SAPPHIRE 11192-22-20G Radeon HD 6670 1GB 128-bit D...

Total Cost: $550 with OS included


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> It's a good price but a bit of a sacrifice to stay within budget. It will still do fine for daily tasks- office, web, etc... the 6850 will make up the difference for gaming and such.
> 
> and based on what you've been using, this will feel like a Corvette



the issue is that while the Athlon II's are good for everyday usage without a L3 Cache they CHOKE under muli threaded load  while I don't Like the FX chips my self it is better then what he had picked out


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> It's a good price but a bit of a sacrifice to stay within budget. It will still do fine for daily tasks- office, web, etc... the 6850 will make up the difference for gaming and such.
> 
> and based on what you've been using, this will feel like a Corvette



say I did opt for the AMD fx-4100?


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> AMD A8 3850 Quadcore APU
> ASUS F1A55-M LX mobo
> Cooler Master GX 450W PSU
> Cooler Master Elite 311 RC
> ...



No upgrade path on socket FM1 

@Cordero- FX-4100 will add that cost to your build and will give you a little boost over an X3 Rana


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> No upgrade path on socket FM1


R
THIS^ &
that and I refuse to recommend crossfire to ANYONE :S


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

yea well he said what wait $400 before OS, im off by $50 almost everyone else in the thread is off by $100-200  

if he wants a better rig improve the budget, a shit budget means a shit rig pretty simple yes? lol 

then again 17 inch screen = what 1024x768 res? so yea OOO upgrade blah blah, with a screen thats so out of date its hilarious to begin with.

the rig i put in above pretty much fits his budget has everything he needs and a 6670 will run BF3 on all low settings at 720p paired with the APU onboard it actually works fairly well, 

I remember highway kicking everyones ass no issue on a stock APU in Bad Company 2 lol the rig outlined above fits the budget and does whats needed, unless hes willing to upgrade the screen, and push his budget to $750-850 for PC Monitor and OS hes not gonna get very far.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea well he said what wait $400 before OS, im off by $50 almost everyone else in the thread is off by $100-200
> 
> if he wants a better rig improve the budget, a shit budget means a shit rig pretty simple yes? lol
> 
> then again 17 inch screen = what 1024x768 res? so yea OOO upgrade blah blah, with a screen thats so out of date its hilarious to begin with.



Smh.
Anyways, throughout this process I've said *multiple* times I'd go up to 600, and then to 700, soooo. 

And yeah, I decided to just use my screen from my old pc, it works well and looks nice so not like i'm complaining.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 19, 2012)

Cordero said:


> Ok, I think I've decided on:
> 
> OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Oper...
> 
> ...



Dude!

You can get better deals buying from local TPU' members if you dont mind used parts 

I know As for myself I sell top notch stuff for a good price


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Dude!
> 
> You can get better deals buying from local TPU' members if you dont mind used parts
> 
> I know As for myself I sell top notch stuff for a good price



I don't trust buying from people. e.e

Anyways I linked a friend of mine who's somewhat of an expert so he can look over it and see if he can get me lower prices since he has to order parts for his shop soon anyways.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 19, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Dude!
> 
> You can get better deals buying from local TPU' members if you dont mind used parts
> 
> I know As for myself I sell top notch stuff for a good price



man has a vaild point :S


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh really but you trust others opinions about your purchasing?

@Norton 

Just speculation: never know fm2 piledriver based apu may be backward compatible via bios update


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

when you settle on a final budget ill do a better build, but on a 17 inch screen, and a $400 budget theres not much room to work with, what i linked above is about the best its gonna get, 
$700 = $100 for OS = $100 for a monitor so thats $500 for parts alone, just $100 more then where you started,   $750-800 gives enough room for a PC thats actually useful


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> when you settle on a final budget ill do a better build, but on a 17 inch screen, and a $400 budget theres not much room to work with, what i linked above is about the best its gonna get,
> $700 = $100 for OS = $100 for a monitor so thats $500 for parts alone, just $100 more then where you started,   $750-800 gives enough room for a PC thats actually useful



a monitor is the least of my worries, which is why i'm using mine.


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh really but you trust others opinions about your purchasing?
> 
> @Norton
> 
> *Just speculation: never know fm2 piledriver based apu may be backward compatible via bios update*



All of the stuff I've been reading says no- but who really knows


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh really but you trust others opinions about your purchasing?
> 
> @Norton
> 
> Just speculation: never know fm2 piledriver based apu may be backward compatible via bios update



Multiple people giving me different opinions and discussing the options available, yes, somewhat. They are only opinions, after all.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2012)

Not hating bro. Just sayin.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not hating bro. Just sayin.



I understand.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 19, 2012)

Cordero said:


> I don't trust buying from people. e.e
> 
> Anyways I linked a friend of mine who's somewhat of an expert so he can look over it and see if he can get me lower prices since he has to order parts for his shop soon anyways.


I used to buy from a local shop here and now I say FUC% THAT!!! Thats way to much IMHO... 

Used bro! Never doubt it from the well known members


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

well 1024x768 monitor = worthless for high end gpu etc, and a tiny 17 inch monitor will also be worthless for any kind of Digital Painting or any kind of graphical design, 

i went for Computer Animation and Graphic Design 2 key things were needed to do well,

wacom tablet + decent monitor 

17 inch 1024 x768 wont cut it, ask anyone around that does any kind of Digital Artwork,


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> when you settle on a final budget ill do a better build, but on a 17 inch screen, and a $400 budget theres not much room to work with, what i linked above is about the best its gonna get,
> $700 = $100 for OS = $100 for a monitor so thats $500 for parts alone, just $100 more then where you started,   $750-800 gives enough room for a PC thats actually useful



Then push it to 750-800 and gimme something good.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey look I doubled my original budget no regrets.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

DVD Drive: LITE-ON DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X ...
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Oper...
RAM: Pareema 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333...
HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB C...
Monitor: Acer S220HQLAbd  Black 21.5" 5ms  LED Backlight Wi...
CPU+ MOBO: Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
PSU: OCZ ZS Series 650W 80PLUS Bronze High Performance ...  ($25 off with Promo code EMCNFJC72)
GPU: EVGA 01G-P3-1464-KR GeForce GTX 560 SE (Fermi) 1GB...
Potential Case: HEC Blitz Black Steel Edition ATX Mid Tower Comput...

Total Cost: $905 
Total Cost after Promo Codes: $880
Total Cost after Promo Codes and Mail In Rebates: $845

Changing Motherboard can drop price another $10 give or take,
Changing to a HD 7770 and hope AMD fixes drivers for GPU accellerated Apps saves another $10

swapping HDD to 750GB Seagate Barracuda ST3750525AS 750GB 7200 RPM 32MB ...
saves another $10 

Dropping to a 20" 1600x900 monitor would save $15 
so another $45 can be saved if needed dropping price $800 after rebates and promo codes 

As for Photoshop or any kind of Digital artwork your going to want NVIDIA gpus 

considering AMD Open GL and accelleration is utter crap right now in comparison to Nvidia with apps like Photoshop, Autodesk Maya, etc not functioning properly with AMD hardware right now using Open GL, at least with newer series GPUs, aka HD 7000 series


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 19, 2012)

My suggestion-


AMD Phenom II X4 960T Zosma 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W ... (known to be unlockable to a 6 core)
MSI 970A-G46 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX A...
Patriot G2 Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRA... (figure 16gigs will do you good with your field of studies)
EVGA 01G-P3-1464-KR GeForce GTX 560 SE (Fermi) 1GB... (was going to suggest a GTX550TI for $10 less, but this is worth the extra. Stolen from Crazy's build))
PC Power and Cooling Silencer MK III 600W Modular ... (very good brand and modular)
Seagate Barracuda ST3750525AS 750GB 7200 RPM 32MB ...
NZXT Source 210 S210-001 Black “Aluminum Bru... (Case has alot to do with personal preference, better you go look at some case and let's us make suggestions from the cases you like)
ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X...
Acer S230HLAbii  Black 23" 5ms HDMI LED Backlight ... ($139 for a 23" 1080p monitor, hell yeah)
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

$890.90


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> My suggestion-
> 
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 960T Zosma 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W ... (known to be unlockable to a 6 core)
> ...



That's actually the case I wanted.

How would the graphics card run the upcoming guild wars 2?
Or even Rift?
Or using crysis' graphics as an example?

Is it going to be stable enough to run multiple processes? I usually have Illustrator/Photoshop opened because I'm constantly transferring images. How about dual clienting a game?

And what does "unlocking" cores do for the processor? Overclocking, right?
I don't plan on it.


----------



## techguy31 (Apr 19, 2012)

If you plan on video editing and rendering and all that other stuff here:
CPU: i7 2600
PSU: 500w - 650w (Silver Rated preferably if you want good parts)
MOBO: H61 (Any)
Case: Your Choice
GPU: 6950 2GB (If you have cash get the 77xx series)
RAM: 8GB 1600mhz
SSD & HDD: 1TB F3 (Will do the job if you don't care about boot times)

If you plan on overclocking then get a k series CPU and change the H61 board to a P67 board and no need to buy a z68 board assuming you get a GPU.  You could get these a lot cheaper if you buy used just to let you know.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 19, 2012)

Cordero said:


> That's actually the case I wanted.
> 
> How would the graphics card run the upcoming guild wars 2?
> Or even Rift?
> ...



not sure on the graphics as I don't play GW or Rift. Crysis one, I'd guess it could do most settings on high, maybe have to turn the shaders to medium or something, and get playable FPS. I base this on what my old GTX260 would do.

It'll be a stable system, just anyother system, if you have the bios settings right.

Unlocking, means literally, taking that quad core processor and turning it into a 6 core processor. AMD is famous for taking higher end CPU and locking cores so that they are lesser CPUs. The Bios of certain chipset motherboards allow for those cores locked by AMD to be unlocked. Unlocking and Overclocking are not the same thing. With overclocking, you tune the CPU to run at a faster speed.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> DVD Drive: LITE-ON DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X ...
> OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Oper...
> RAM: Pareema 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333...
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB C...
> ...



How does this perform compared with the one Barbaric suggested?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2012)

Cordero said:


> How does this perform compared with the one Barbaric suggested?



Faster in SLI/CrossfireX setups. In overall performance a touch faster, if the x4 unlocks to x6 then they are comparing apples & apples, trading blows.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 19, 2012)

So many options xd


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

could drop the price on my build further switching to a samsung Dvd burner drops the price another $3 bucks lol 

so with the changes i mentioned the rig could get dropped down to $797 with monitor os etc all included lol, not half bad with a little digging.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> So many options xd



I know.
U g h.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> could drop the price on my build further switching to a samsung Dvd burner drops the price another $3 bucks lol
> 
> so with the changes i mentioned the rig could get dropped down to $797 with monitor os etc all included lol, not half bad with a little digging.



I was also thinking that there are probably a few members on here that have some of the part used or in stock and would be willing to let them go for a little off.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Faster in SLI/CrossfireX setups. In overall performance a touch faster, if the x4 unlocks to x6 then they are comparing apples & apples, trading blows.



So you're saying if I unlock the other two cores then it's pretty much the same?
Isn't the video card from his build a tad better then yours, or the other way around?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

Barbaric used the same GPU i did, so gpu performance is the same, but when it comes to gaming the Intel system will be faster do its much better IPC, if the AMD does unlock to a 6 core its faster in SOME multi threaded tests but the majority of your work the Intel Chip would still be faster,

memory performance is nearly double takes 1866mhz on say Bulldozer to get the same memory bandwidth intel has at 1066/1333 memory performance while not a big deal does impact some tasks, regardless both builds are about equal but if needed i can drop the price on mine further making it cheaper then the AMD 960T build

i picked a Z77 board switching to H67 or H61 i can drop the price further but Quality tends to be a bit more important. in my eyes at least. if the budgets is good enough quality means everything


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> regardless both builds are about equal



so you're saying that in most cases, the intel build will outrun the other?
sigh.
i have so many choices to make :shadedshu


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

correct and if i swap out the PSU to a different CHoice it becomes even cheaper.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> correct and if i swap out the PSU to a different CHoice it becomes even cheaper.



Could drop gpu down to 6790 to save a little. Haven't checked prices on them lately. Makes PSU choice a little easier as won't need as much wattage.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

DVD Drive: SAMSUNG 22X DVD Burner 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+...
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Oper...
RAM: Pareema 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333...
HDD: Samsung by Seagate Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ/ST500DM005...
Monitor: Acer V203HLBJbd Black 20" 5ms  Widescreen LED Moni...
CPU+ MOBO: Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
PSU: RAIDMAX RX-500AF Continuous 500 watts ATX 12V v2.3...
GPU: EVGA 01G-P3-1464-KR GeForce GTX 560 SE (Fermi) 1GB...
Potential Case: HEC Blitz Black Steel Edition ATX Mid Tower Comput...

$835 - 30 via Mail in rebate and Promo codes = $805 
no need Raidmax 500w continuous based on the Ultra X4 units its sturdy enough 80+ bronze and has 2 PCIE power plugs so its good to go, with intel having lower power consumption its a non issue.

Sadly JR AMD cards for graphics work are utter shit, trust me on this, Reayth and Mailman both ditched AMD for Nvidia for more then one reason, ive got a $630 7970 and i cant do any 3d modeling do to driver support being terrible on Open GL right now, for any kind of serious Digital Art and graphics design work Nvidia is the only choice right now.

there you have it

i5 2400 
Z77 motherboard
8GB DDR3
GTX 560 SE 1GB
500w continuous PSU
1600x900 20" monitor
Decent Case with good cooling
Dual layer DVD burner
500GB HDD
Windows 7 64bit

for $805 after you deal with a few MIRs and a add a couple promo codes. 

just for shits and giggles tho ill look for a differen mobo just to get things down a bit further.

Using the below CPU and Mobo drops price by $17 up front only $7 after MIR regardless its cheaper
Intel Core i5-2400 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz (3.4GHz Tur...
ASRock H61M/U3S3 LGA 1155 Intel H61 HDMI SATA 6Gb/...

saves a $17 up front but only $7 after Mail in Rebates still

Total Cost = $818 - $10 promo code $808 - $10 MIR = $798 

So previous build with edits is $805 after all options are exhausted to save money best i can do without impacting CPU and GPU performance is $798 

Total Cost with CPU + MOBO change above which doesnt impact performance gets the rig down under $800 with a new monitor etc


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> correct and if i swap out the PSU to a different CHoice it becomes even cheaper.



could you without sacrificing power?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

you wont need 650w, i only selected the OCZ do to its insanely good price with Rebate,

the RAIDMAX unit while only rated for 500w will run the above system fine as is, its not specialy but the price is attractive and considering i know plenty of people running Ultra PSUs from Tiger Direct and the above Raidmax is just a rebranded Ultra there's no issues again total cost with my edits can bring total rig cost down under $800


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 19, 2012)

$817 before MIR

Quad core, probable to unlock to a 6 core
AMD 970 chipset MB
8 gig DDR3 1600 RAM
single 12v rail 500 watt PSU
23" 1920*1080 monitor
750 gb HD
Everything else Crazy's build has

choice is yours(OMFG I don't believe I'm actually pitching a AMD system vs a Intel).








And if you want cheaper, you can simply exchange the motherboard and CPU I have for the motherboard and CPU in Crazy's build, and save $50 over whatever Crazy suggests staying with the 2400 cpu and that H61 MB.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

ID still take the Intel, even with 6 cores the chip is slower in multi threaded tests he will be using, probably not enough to matter much but id take better IPC then extra more power hungry cores. 

still a good build its an option for sure, better monitor etc but that CPU having moved from a Phenom II to Sandybridge even with the extra cores i wouldnt touch it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 19, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ID still take the Intel, even with 6 cores the chip is slower in multi threaded tests he will be using, probably not enough to matter much but id take better IPC then extra more power hungry cores.
> 
> still a good build its an option for sure, better monitor etc but that CPU having moved from a Phenom II to Sandybridge even with the extra cores i wouldnt touch it.



I agree, look at my system specs, that should give you a idea of which way I'd go. Just trying to get Cordero the best bang for the buck.


And when it comes right down to it, it's not like Cordero can't take the best from both builds. Say he takes your CPU and MB and puts that in exchange for the AMD cpu and MB in my build and have that for about $850.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

best bang for buck is Intel man  

photoshop the Intel chip is around 30-45% faster
3D content creation its 10-30% faster
and thats i5 2400 vs 1075T 6 core, which is what the 960T unlocks to,

in gaming  such as World of Warcraft starcraft II etc its around 33% in favor of the i5, 
the price on the CPU is better but its getting knocked hard as a 6 core vs 4 cores, and thats a best case senario alot of 960Ts dont unlock or only unlock to 5 cores  at 4 and 5 cores it just gets slaughtered

still with the selection i have the monitor suffers in size and res a bit but even so i managed sub $800, with a bit of parts shuffling between both are suggest builds he could end up well off. 

In all honest swapping to the i5 2300 wouldnt hurt him much at all, and would drop the price another $10 mix and match the parts we dug up i think sub $850 would be easily doable.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree, Intel is faster, but let's face it. With a GTX560 SE, which either CPU is fully capable of max'ing out, he won't notice a difference when gaming. As for photoshop and 3d work, no arguement from me there.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

well for the games he mentioned  WoW favors Intel to the tune of 30+ fps between both CPUs with a 5870, 560 SE isnt the best but it does end up a bit faster then the 7770 from what ive seen which falls in near a 6870, but i agree most titles are a non issue with no real difference. 

but if its gonna be dual purpose rig and hes going to be needed it for classes etc id focus on what gets WORK done faster as a job that actually pays is better then college debt and a gaming pc lol i should know $85,000 in the hole and i have an awesome gaming PC, but cause its AMD gpu all my digital work is on hold with Apps like Autodesk Maya, XSI, 3DS Max not functioning properly do to AMDs borked open Gl drivers etc.

but i digress not a huge difference but the Intel offers big enough improvement in apps and programs he should be focusing on to make it worth while.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Cordero, if you need to save a little bit of cash throw me a pm. I got some ram we can work out a deal on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cordero said:


> I'm located in Northern Florida, United States.
> 
> Thanks, I've been trolling for a while, figured I'd subscribe.





Where are you at in North Florida? Also what EXACTLY do you need this rig for. I don't mean "Im gonna use it for WoW and graphic design stuff". I mean what programs exactly and what will you be using them for. Photoshop isnt just for photos ya know.


----------



## D007 (Apr 19, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> personally the less sticks the better if you are considering some overclocking down the road
> but if you go with one stick you don't get dual channel mode and thats slower'ish



Depends if your MOBO has dual channel mode. I always try to use the max channels available. Like I go triple channel now, with 3x2gb sticks. I'd rather have 3x 1 gb sticks than 1, 4 gb stick. You get no triple/dual channel mode with one stick.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 19, 2012)

just over $850


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 19, 2012)

nice find on the Open Box,

id still change out the 1600mhz for the Pareema not a huge change but if we drop the patriot for pareema swap out to an i5 2300, we should be able to fit 16GB for Photoshop work etc, since 16gb of pareema is just $70 even


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 19, 2012)

Cordero said:


> I was also thinking that there are probably a few members on here that have some of the part used or in stock and would be willing to let them go for a little off.




he did say something about going for some used stuff sold by TPU members so-


he could save $20 by buying the 2*4gig G Skill Ripjaw DDR3 1600 RAM AsRock is selling for $20- http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66794

save another $29 by changing the GTX560SE for Stinger's GTX465 he's selling for $110- http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164246

buy the Corsair TX550M from Meatloaf for $55(real life friend to SneekyPeet) ALOT better PSU, few dollars more, but worth it IMHO- http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163420

Now your at about $822.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2012)

Does anyone know what EXACTLY he needs this build for?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does anyone know what EXACTLY he needs this build for?



I'm going off this and doing best I can with it-



Cordero said:


> I'll need one for both gaming and image editing programs because I'll be going to college for graphic design.
> .


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where are you at in North Florida? Also what EXACTLY do you need this rig for. I don't mean "Im gonna use it for WoW and graphic design stuff". I mean what programs exactly and what will you be using them for. Photoshop isnt just for photos ya know.



Ah, I suppose knowing that would help.
I live in Jacksonville.

Also, I wasn't even using it for Wow, if at all, I just figured that'd be a good representative for what I was looking for when gaming. Sigh.
The main things I think I'll be running are: Guild Wars II, My older games (Starcraft, Age of Empires, etc.), Possibly WoW, Diablo III

Guild Wars 2 Minimum System Requirements*

OS: Windows® XP Service Pack 2 or better
CPU: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo 2.0 GHz, Core i3, AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 or better
GPU: NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800, ATI Radeon™ X1800, Intel HD 3000 or better (256MB of video RAM and shader model 3.0 or better)
HDD: 25 GB hard drive space required

Anyways, I do image editing and creation, and have fooled around with minor animations in Adobe Photoshop and I work with vector imaging in Adobe Illustrator as well. I'll need to be able to run multiple processes and possibly some 3D rendering in the future. (http://spiderfeet.deviantart.com/) 

Sorry for not being specific enough, I suppose.
I hope this helps more, let me know what else you need.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cordero said:


> Ah, I suppose knowing that would help.
> I live in Jacksonville.
> 
> Also, I wasn't even using it for Wow, if at all, I just figured that'd be a good representative for what I was looking for when gaming. Sigh.
> ...



Well unless you are doing heavy photoshop (which looking at your art you aint) I think an i5 would be enough with 8gb of decent RAM and a 600w PSU. Find a lil 560 for cheap and call it a day. Also since you are in FL (near me) use Newegg. Tax free. It will save you the cash.

By the way if you have any questions about Photoshop or Illustrator let me know. Been working with them for close to 15 years.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well unless you are doing heavy photoshop (which looking at your art you aint)



Now be fair, that was well over a year ago, and on my move to Florida I couldn't continue my education for lack of equipment/instruction. 

Anyways, I suppose. I just wanted something that would last a while without having to do any major upgrades.

Just FYI what I'm using at the moment:

HP Pavilion ze4600
mobile AMD Athlon XP2500 1.86 GHz
Hard drive: 37GB
Video: 64mb Radeon IGP 320
RAM: 448MB


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cordero said:


> Now be fair, that was well over a year ago, and on my move to Florida I couldn't continue my education for lack of equipment/instruction.
> 
> Anyways, I suppose. I just wanted something that would last a while without having to do any major upgrades.
> 
> ...



I'm being very fair man. You are years away from intense Photoshop work. However Ill be happy to help you with what I can via the web to get ya there! What are you studying? FYI I'm brutal when it comes to teaching art. It helps to prepare you for the asses that wanna belittle you later for a lack of talent. You have talent man. You got a whole Hunter S. thing going.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm being very fair man. You are years away from intense Photoshop work. However Ill be happy to help you with what I can via the web. What are you studying?



I won't be starting until fall/spring.
I'll be going for Graphic Design/Advertising/Marketing, but I also want to do Illustration and Game Design. From what I can see of the courses, I'll be doing media history, design concepts, animation, 3D rendering, Digital Painting, etc.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cordero said:


> I won't be starting until fall/spring.
> I'll be going for Graphic Design/Advertising/Marketing, but I also want to do Illustration and Game Design. From what I can see of the courses, I'll be doing media history, design concepts, animation, 3D rendering, Digital Painting, etc.



College or Vo-tech? Because if you are going to school for this you might as well just buy a Mac. Thats what they will be pushing on you.

On a side note.......don't go to school for Graphic Design/Advertising/Marketing. Go for C++ or something in programing if you like computers.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> College or Vo-tech? Because if you are going to school for this you might as well just buy a Mac. Thats what they will be pushing on you.
> 
> On a side note.......don't go to school for Graphic Design/Advertising/Marketing. Go for C++ or something in programing if you like computers.



It'll be Vo-Tech, community college, aka FSCJ.
Macs are evil, as well as the company.
If they have them in class, then I'll use them by all means, but I refuse to buy one.
My instructor had over 12 years of experience and she said it was as much a personal preference than anything, that she stuck with PC.
I'd prefer that route.

And I've wanted to be an artist as long as I can remember, so I mean I don't think programming would be for me, even though it'd probably make more money.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2012)

There is a wide demand for graphic,CAD,Web design, conventional Artists just as much as Programmers..

How Else are you going to get that stuff for games, advertisements, architecture



Cordero said:


> It'll be Vo-Tech, community college, aka FSCJ.
> Macs are evil, as well as the company.
> If they have them in class, then I'll use them by all means, but I refuse to buy one.
> My instructor had over 12 years of experience and she said it was as much a personal preference than anything, that she stuck with PC.
> ...


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> There is a wide demand for graphic,CAD,Web design, conventional Artists just as much as Programmers..
> 
> How Else are you going to get that stuff for games, advertisements, architecture



Yeah, that was my reasoning behind going the route of graphic design instead of traditional art.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cordero said:


> Yeah, that was my reasoning behind going the route of graphic design instead of traditional art.



Ya Traditional art is still Graphic Design in all Honesty, just a means of transferring it is different


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ya Traditional art is still Graphic Design in all Honesty, just a means of transferring it is different



It's so so


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cordero said:


> It's so so



Anyways it sounds like you really like doing this stuff so definitly go with what your gut tells ya. On a Side Note a PC still costs way less and has more options for Programs than a Apple Macintosh Computer has thanks to Windows and Linux ( Its more open environment than Apples enclosed Systems)


----------



## Cordero (Apr 19, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Anyways it sounds like you really like doing this stuff so definitly go with what your gut tells ya. On a Side Note a PC still costs way less and has more options for Programs than a Apple Macintosh Computer has thanks to Windows and Linux ( Its more open environment than Apples enclosed Systems)









That's what I'm saying.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyways What is the final Build You are going with, In all Honesty not everyone needs a Core i series system. What You had earlier has plenty of muscle to run Graphic Design programs, they tend to be more memory intensive though and with Windows 7s minimum requirements you can get by with 4 Gigs of Ram.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ive been a pro illustrator for many years. If you love art then don't do it professionally. The industry is just gonna beat you down to a soulless machine. I'm one of the few guys on this forum that gets paid to paint pictures.

As for the Mac well there is NOTHING wrong with them. Most hate for them is out of ignorance. To each their own.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive been a pro illustrator for many years. If you love art then don't do it professionally. The industry is just gonna beat you down to a soulless machine. I'm one of the few guys on this forum that gets paid to paint pictures.
> 
> As for the Mac well there is NOTHING wrong with them. Most hate for them is out of ignorance. To each their own.



in all honesty i dont think this is the same person I quoted from along time ago...


----------



## Cordero (Apr 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive been a pro illustrator for many years. If you love art then don't do it professionally. The industry is just gonna beat you down to a soulless machine. I'm one of the few guys on this forum that gets paid to paint pictures.
> 
> As for the Mac well there is NOTHING wrong with them. Most hate for them is out of ignorance. To each their own.



Yeah, you're one of the lucky ones I guess. Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.

And I don't know what it is about Mac, I just have never been a fan.


----------



## Cordero (Apr 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Anyways What is the final Build You are going with, In all Honesty not everyone needs a Core i series system. What You had earlier has plenty of muscle to run Graphic Design programs, they tend to be more memory intensive though and with Windows 7s minimum requirements you can get by with 4 Gigs of Ram.



I'm not sure, I'm drawn between two, and I really like the one suggested by Crazyeyesreaper. 



> DVD Drive: LITE-ON DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X ...
> 
> OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit
> 
> ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 20, 2012)

i built one for 800.91

Rosewill CHALLENGER-U3 Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower ...

Antec EarthWatts EA-650 GREEN 650W ATX12V v2.3 SLI...

ASRock 970 EXTREME4 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3....

AMD Athlon II X4 645 Propus 3.1GHz Socket AM3 95W ...

Team Xtreem Dark Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3...

XFX HD-685X-ZCFC Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 ...

Seagate Barracuda ST3750525AS 750GB 7200 RPM 32MB ...

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Oper...

LITE-ON Black 12X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 12X DVD-...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2012)

Ditch the 6850 for an nvidia card.
Also check it out.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164557


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 21, 2012)

Cordero said:


> I'm not sure, I'm drawn between two, and I really like the one suggested by Crazyeyesreaper.




Honestly, I'd go with my last build where I combined the good parts of Crazy's build with the good parts of my build, then suggested some used parts from TPU's buy/sell/trade forum. That is the most bang for the buck suggestion made in this thread.


----------



## xenocide (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd go with CrazyEye's suggestion, the extra cost is made up for with substantial performance gain :x


----------

